# Remember when vaping was simple.



## Alex (26/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

Lol, it is like I feel about temperature control vaping atm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/8/15)

I remember when vaping was a pain in the arse because no supplier had the liquid you liked and finding a mod that a vendor had in stock was like finding the Pope of Cuba and getting his signature. 
And anything you saw online and wanted now was never in the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

